
U.S. Moving Forward with Rule to Limit Chips to Huawei - theBashShell
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-moving-forward-with-rule-to-limit-chips-to-huawei-11585261519
======
simonblack
As Dirty Harry would say "Go ahead. Make my day!"

If the US wants China to go ahead and develop its own chip manufacturing and
undercut and then destroy future US chip sales, it's going about it exactly
the same way as it has already destroyed US textile, paper, and pharmaceutical
manufacturing in favor of the Chinese manufacturing those things.

